
A Clean Start for the Web - scraplab
https://macwright.com/2020/08/22/clean-starts-for-the-web.html
======
jpswade
It feels like this is trying to solve the wrong problem.

People aren't asking for a new document standard or a new browser.

If you follow the money, you'll find that most of Mozilla's money comes from
Google. Most of Google's money comes from Ads on its search platform(s).

The way to a better web would be to solve the discovery problem. If you didn't
need to use Google or App Stores to find the content, then you would not be
dependant on their ad revenue.

